# Bugs, bugs and a nice mess of fish



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

went out with acouple of friends and orion45. wewound up with 37 shovelnose, few gags, a fat daddy red grouper, andof course th ERS. Nice day with friends anddecent seas.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

HOLY CRAP JOHN WHERE WERE ALL THOSE FISH AND BUGS THE LAST TIME WE WENT OUT NICE HAUL :letsdrink! WHAT MONDAY DO YOU WANT TO GO BACK OUT CHAD


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul!!!!!!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work! How deep were your dives and were the slippers on natural bottom or artificial?

Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Too SWEET!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great haul.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great trip, it must be nice to have a boat right now:banghead! Oh well mine should be done soon enough! hope you guys come to the G&H tourney this weekend!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad, it was the same type of bottom we dove last time although we were in some different areas. Hadn't dove these since 2007. Our dives were supposed to start in 130', but i ran to some loran spots i have and couldnt find them:banghead. wasted about 10 gals of gas on that. Then we started diving in 115' and made it in to 75' or so. All live bottom except for a coop dive to burn off some air and kill some snaps. I saw the biggest snapper i have ever seen while i was leaving the bottom with my gun and shaft in my hand:banghead. I shot a couple of 15lbr's this last week and he looked like he could of eaten them.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job!! That's one hell of a seafood platter


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is one fantastic haul! I have yet to learn to spot those slippers. Looks like a good time, good job.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

HOLY $H*t how great did you have to feel getting to the dock with that many bugs.

:bowdown

great job. i've got a MEAN recipe for grilled lobster if you want it pm me

cheers


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, I can almost smell the draw butter now. Nicely done.:hungry


----------

